# Anyone addicted to likes?



## martijn

I have to make a confession, since some time I've to admit I got addicted to the "likes" on this site. When I wake up, and I open this site, and I see I haven't received any likes, I feel terrible and perform poorly at work. It affects my self-esteem. Lately I've begun to see I've some problem and I'm following therapy for it now. It goes better since, though sometimes I have sometimes hard days still. Does anyone here experience the same problem? And if so, how did you learn to cope with?


----------



## moody

You can cope with it by getting a grip and not being so ridiculous.


----------



## PetrB

martijn said:


> I have to make a confession, since some time I've to admit I got addicted to the "likes" on this site. When I wake up, and I open this site, and I see I haven't received any likes, I feel terrible and perform poorly at work. It affects my self-esteem. Lately I've begun to see I've some problem and I'm following therapy for it now. It goes better since, though sometimes I have sometimes hard days still. Does anyone here experience the same problem? And if so, how did you learn to cope with?


They are a politically correct horrid construct - without a 'dislike' button, they are meaningless - they can give you the illusion that you are generally liked. It takes pouring through the somewhat cumbersome threads, perhaps pages later, to see someone may vehemently disagree with you, or to see a comment aimed at Your Comment with whatever pejorative terms used which you most abhor hearing about your opinion 

Anything but the dewy bed of roses without thorns you seem to think it is. False sense of agreement, I'd say.


----------



## Crudblud

Just say that you're listening to something by one of the big three in the Now Listening thread for insta-likes.


----------



## martijn

Thank you, you gave my life a new meaning.


----------



## elgar's ghost

moody said:


> You can cope with it by getting a grip and not being so ridiculous.


That's one way to make someone snap out of it, I suppose... :lol:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

I think I'm just addicted to giving likes. I tend to like every post that I... like.


----------



## brianwalker

ITT like-circle-clicks.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Don't like this.


----------



## neoshredder

Yeah I feel good when I get a lot of likes. I'm also glad there is no dislike button. Try to keep the negativity to a minimum that way.


----------



## brianwalker

I wish I can like my own posts, like on Facebook.


----------



## science

Crudblud said:


> Just say that you're listening to something by one of the big three in the Now Listening thread for insta-likes.


Mahler is the way to rake in the likes there.


----------



## Crudblud

science said:


> Mahler is the way to rake in the likes there.


I'm listening to Mahler's 2nd right now but I'm too cool to post about it.

...****


----------



## martijn

Thank you guys, I just woke up and saw that I had 139 new likes, I've never felt so full of confidence.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm addicted to _giving_ likes. I have gotten used to seeing "five to ten new likes received" every time I get on TC that I don't become addicted to them as much.


----------



## moody

PetrB said:


> They are a politically correct horrid construct - without a 'dislike' button, they are meaningless - they can give you the illusion that you are generally liked. It takes pouring through the somewhat cumbersome threads, perhaps pages later, to see someone may vehemently disagree with you, or to see a comment aimed at Your Comment with whatever pejorative terms used which you most abhor hearing about your opinion
> 
> Anything but the dewy bed of roses without thorns you seem to think it is. False sense of agreement, I'd say.


I've long thought there should be a dislike button.


----------



## moody

brianwalker said:


> I wish I can like my own posts, like on Facebook.


Now why am I not surprised, it's the Narcissus evident in you.


----------



## martijn

Shouldn't you just be called "Grumpy" instead of "Moody"? I bet if you were having a conversation with Statler and Waldorf of the Muppets, after a while they would say to you: "Come on, don't be so negative".


----------



## Crudblud

I'm guessing the dislike button does not exist because the people who run this forum seem intent on keeping everything nice and polite and "family friendly" and "oh gosh isn't everything so delightful! Cucumber sandwiches and lemonade, anyone?"


----------



## martijn

It may be a bit too sweet, but on the other hand, you only have to watch the replies in a youtube movie to see how terrible people start to behave towards each other as soon as their anonimity is guaranteed by being safely behind a pc. If I can choose between that and this, then I rather stay here.


----------



## Crudblud

So it's either this or 4chan?

I think this place could do with something I've observed on other boards which has -with great success- kept shitposting to a minimum in serious discussion fora, and that would be a non-public sub-forum where anything goes. One of these other boards has two such fora; one for "complete nonsense" where any topic is fair game and the rules on language and post content are relaxed considerably, and another for "angry ranting"; a place where trolling, shitposting and general stupidity can be kept hidden away from all but those who want to view or participate in it for whatever reason. This would not only clean up the "clean" fora, but it would also mean that fairly innocuous threads would not have to be locked or removed merely to maintain an appearance, they could simply be moved to a more suitable location and still remain active.

To put it another way; serious in the front, party in the back.


----------



## martijn

I agree, it's terrrible to see how a serious thread as this is destroyed by shitposting.


----------



## Crudblud

I must thank you for reading my whole post and making a reply that doesn't just pick up on one minor part of it, good show.

All I'm saying is TC could stand to be less restrictive if more reasonable countermeasures were taken, like the adding of a couple of fora to which most anything that does not meet the standards of the other fora can be moved. That would mean that we wouldn't have people making a fuss about the fetish thread (which I think is great and should remain open) and other less "savoury" threads, because they would have a place to go where the topics at hand could still be discussed without threat of being unnecessarily locked or removed.


----------



## martijn

I must thank you for misunderstanding my irony.


----------



## Crudblud

If I misunderstood then I apologise, but it did seem like you were simply dismissing my idea without really thinking about it.

Maybe I should raise the issue in the suggestions/feedback forum.


----------



## martijn

No, I wasn't dismissing anything. I am just not so familiar with this forum, I just write here some things now and then in the classical music discussion forum.


----------



## Crudblud

Well, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## martijn

No problem, a like each day and you can insult me as much as you want.


----------



## Crudblud

Right you are, good sir!

:tiphat:


----------



## martijn

I will give you a like too, the advice about the "Current Listening" thread was the best you could give.


----------



## Crudblud

Likin' all day, brother.

That's "liking", not "licking", just in case the mods get any funny ideas about indecent content.


----------



## Very Senior Member

moody said:


> You can cope with it by getting a grip and not being so ridiculous.


 It's obviously a joke.


----------



## martijn

Are you making fun of my psychological problem, Very Senior Member?


----------



## Very Senior Member

martijn said:


> Are you making fun of my psychological problem, Very Senior Member?


 Yes. It's extremely funny. I hope you suffer miserably from it. If you had a walking a stick, I'd pinch it from you.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> Likin' all day, brother.
> 
> That's "liking", not "licking", just in case the mods get any funny ideas about indecent content.


The mods sure do get some disgusting ideas sometimes.


----------



## martijn

Since you are the one who is very senior, you are more likely to need the walking stick.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

martijn said:


> Since you are the one who is very senior, you are more likely to need the walking stick.


Very senior member _said_ he was going to pich it from you. So I assume so.


----------



## Very Senior Member

martijn said:


> Since you are the one who is very senior, you are more likely to need the walking stick.


 Haha. You see, you don't know why I chose this board name, do you? Let me explain. There was a time, quite a long time ago, when there was much talk and speculation on this Board about introducing a more sophisticated rank system than merely "Member" and "Senior Member". The new system was always "nearing completion" or "awaiting final approval", or words to that effect. Some members at the time were for it and others against it. Now, since at that time I was new and I realised that it would take me ages to secure a more important sounding title that mere "Member", I decided to appoint myself "Very Senior Member" in order to jump the gun and go straight to what I judged might be a senior position. I'm actually only in my 30s, although compared with many on this Board that probably puts me in the cretin department. Like you, I'm only here to cast a few pearls now and then, not to try to learn anything, as I reckon I know more than I need to know to get by. As it happens, they haven't yet introduced any new system of ranks, so I'm the only "Very Senior Member" on this Board. And long may it stay that way, as I'm not disposed towards any unnecessary, pompous titles. No indeed, not in the slightest.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Very Senior Member said:


> Haha. You see, you don't know why I chose this board name, do you? Let me explain. There was a time, quite a long time ago, when there was much talk and speculation on this Board about introducing a more sophisticated rank system than merely "Member" and "Senior Member". The new system was always "nearing completion" or "awaiting final approval", or words to that effect. Some members at the time were for it and others against it. Now, since at that time I was new and I realised that it would take me ages to secure a more important sounding title that mere "Member", I decided to appoint myself "Very Senior Member" in order to jump the gun and go straight to what I judged might be a senior position. I'm actually only in my 30s, although compared with many on this Board that probably puts me in the cretin department. Like you, I'm only here to cast a few pearls now and then, not to try to learn anything, as I reckon I know more than I need to know to get by. As it happens, they haven't yet introduced any new system of ranks, so I'm the only "Very Senior Member" on this Board. And long may it stay that way, as I'm not disposed towards any unnecessary, pompous titles. No indeed, not in the slightest.


You may be "very senior," but I am less than half your age.


----------



## martijn

People don't get my irony most of the time, do they? Of course I knew it was only your name, Very Senior Member.


----------



## Very Senior Member

Anyway, I realise it's not nice to laugh at the afficted in the way I did with respect to your problem over not receiving enough "likes" to boost your ego. I therefore trust you may find the following rather more sympathetic. You say you saw a doctor about a possible therapy for it. In case you do not find that sufficient, and you need additional support, I've read about a Swiss Clinic that specialises in helping people overcome severe cases of Forum rejection symptons. The regime is tough. It comprises: a medically supervised phased programme of benzodiazepams (8 pills per 4 hours reducing to 2 per hours gradually over the course of a week); icy cold showers 6 times a day; lots of physical exercise climbing mountains and chasing goats etc; no internet access; no sex; no visitors. It costs a whopping SF 18,000 per week. But I gather it has a good reputation for success. At least no many appear to want to go back for a second try!. Give it a try and let us know how you get on. If all fails, I can suggest another type of Swiss Clinic that may solve your problem ..., but let's not be too pessimistic at this stage, ay?


----------



## martijn

There seems to be a relation between the "no sex" and the "chasing goats" part in the program, doesn't it?


----------



## Ukko

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm addicted to _giving_ likes. I have gotten used to seeing "five to ten new likes received" every time I get on TC that I don't become addicted to them as much.


You are not the only one addicted to clicking the 'like' button. My friend _samurai_ sometimes appears to send them off at an Uzi-like rate.

For some folks, getting 'likes' is a big deal. Awhile back I gave a _DrMike_ post a like, and he claimed to be amazed and delighted.


----------



## Ukko

martijn said:


> There seems to be a relation between the "no sex" and the "chasing goats" part in the program, doesn't it?


I noticed that. Propriety is probably preserved, because goats are very difficult to catch.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

martijn said:


> I have to make a confession, since some time I've to admit I got addicted to the "likes" on this site. When I wake up, and I open this site, and I see I haven't received any likes, I feel terrible and perform poorly at work. It affects my self-esteem. Lately I've begun to see I've some problem and I'm following therapy for it now. It goes better since, though sometimes I have sometimes hard days still. Does anyone here experience the same problem? And if so, how did you learn to cope with?


Like yourself first.


----------



## martijn

That's what my shrink said as well, Jeremy.


----------



## TresPicos

There should be functionality to like the likes we get, so we could then get a second like in return for liking the first like, and so on.


----------



## martijn

The old slogan "I like Ike" has to be replaced by "I like likes".


----------



## moody

martijn said:


> Shouldn't you just be called "Grumpy" instead of "Moody"? I bet if you were having a conversation with Statler and Waldorf of the Muppets, after a while they would say to you: "Come on, don't be so negative".


I am only grumpy when I read nonsense or see extreme buffoonery, unfortunately that is rather too often . But I suppose it is better than Dumb-Dumb.


----------



## moody

Very Senior Member said:


> It's obviously a joke.


In this case if you look back I wouldn't be too sure.


----------



## martijn

Life is not supposed to be funny, right?


----------



## Ukko

martijn said:


> Life is not supposed to be funny, right?


It depends on what is going on in yours, I'm pretty sure. I am fairly good at the 'compartmentalize' thing, so there's plenty to laugh at. It it were _all_ crap, there would be no extra room.


----------



## martijn

I was more referring to Moody, who seems to try to be as grumpy as possible, maybe to keep his image.

By the way, in response to Moody's complaints: this thread is posted in the category described as: "This is the place for those fun, and not so serious threads". So he knew what he could expected here, if it bothers him, he shouldn't be here at all.


----------



## Ukko

martijn said:


> I was more referring to Moody, who seems to try to be as grumpy as possible, maybe to keep his image.


Probably not 'image'. He's a TC friend, we 'talk' quite a lot, and he is mostly grumpy. No big deal with me; one of my brothers was nicknamed Grumpy.


----------



## martijn

Do you have by any chance other brothers who listen to the names Happy, Sleepy, Sneezy, Doc, Bashful and Dopey?


----------



## Ukko

martijn said:


> Do you have by any chance other brothers who listen to the names Happy, Sleepy, Sneezy, Doc, Bashful and Dopey?


Those guys are kith, not kin.


----------



## moody

martijn said:


> I was more referring to Moody, who seems to try to be as grumpy as possible, maybe to keep his image.
> 
> By the way, in response to Moody's complaints: this thread is posted in the category described as: "This is the place for those fun, and not so serious threads". So he knew what he could expected here, if it bothers him, he shouldn't be here at all.


You mean like the threads on abortion, should we bomb Iran, Terrorists, mental problems, etc.etc.
If you now have finished discussing me let me tell you that ,from what I've seen of you , you probably were not joking at all. 
But the subject is hardly worth all this effort, see if you can actually talk about music just to surprise me.
Thanks Hilltroll----I think!


----------



## Ukko

moody said:


> You mean like the threads on abortion, should we bomb Iran, Terrorists, mental problems, etc.etc.
> If you now have finished discussing me let me tell you that ,from what I've seen of you , you probably were not joking at all.
> But the subject is hardly worth all this effort, see if you can actually talk about music just to surprise me.
> Thanks Hilltroll----I think!


Hah. Means I think of you as a brother.


----------



## samurai

Hilltroll72 said:


> You are not the only one addicted to clicking the 'like' button. My friend _samurai_ sometimes appears to send them off at an Uzi-like rate.
> 
> For some folks, getting 'likes' is a big deal. Awhile back I gave a _DrMike_ post a like, and he claimed to be amazed and delighted.


Guilty as charged, Your Honor.


----------



## moody

martijn said:


> People don't get my irony most of the time, do they? Of course I knew it was only your name, Very Senior Member.


Your irony has come up before, perhaps it's not very ironic and perhaps your humour is not all that funny.


----------



## moody

Hilltroll72 said:


> You are not the only one addicted to clicking the 'like' button. My friend _samurai_ sometimes appears to send them off at an Uzi-like rate.
> 
> For some folks, getting 'likes' is a big deal. Awhile back I gave a _DrMike_ post a like, and he claimed to be amazed and delighted.


You must realise the reason he felt that way, getting a "like" from you is akin to an accolade from Her Majesty the Queen. (Kin again!)


----------



## martijn

Next time I´ll visit my shrink you may join me, Moody.


----------



## Dodecaplex




----------



## Crudblud

moody said:


> You must realise the reason he felt that way, getting a "like" from you is akin to an accolade from Her Majesty the Queen.


If I were Hilltroll I'd feel insulted for being compared to that trash.


----------



## Ukko

moody said:


> You must realise the reason he felt that way, getting a "like" from you is akin to an accolade from Her Majesty the Queen. (Kin again!)


Hah! It's possible I still have relatives out in the Marches, but the Queen would shudder at the thought of being kin to me. No, it's just that _DrMike_ probably feels like he is _fighting the good fight, alone_ here.


----------



## martijn

There must be some moderator here with a typical sense of humour. I just logged in and got a notification that I had 72 new likes, when I actually got none.


----------



## TresPicos

martijn said:


> There must be some moderator here with a typical sense of humour. I just logged in and got a notification that I had 72 new likes, when I actually got none.


I was notified that I had _*73*_ likes. I must be more popular, then! 

But in the end, I hadn't got any either, so I wasn't popular at all.


----------



## bassClef

I couldn't give a stuff...


----------



## Ukko

martijn said:


> There must be some moderator here with a typical sense of humour. I just logged in and got a notification that I had 72 new likes, when I actually got none.


Probably not a mod (they have to park that sense outside the door when they come online). I think what you describe can be done by clicking 'like' on 72 of your posts, then going back and clicking 'unlike' on them. Seems like too much work for the return, but what the hey.


----------



## Crudblud

I had a similar experience just now where it was announced that I had 24 likes, I'm pretty sure it's just a bug, but apparently the owner of this site has to spend a lot of money to get anything changed so I guess that's here to stay for the time being.

P.S.: Tee hee.


----------



## Dodecaplex

lulz, you guys.... Lulz!


----------



## martijn

It's terribly disappointing, I had just 154 likes, but actually there were none. It is a big step backwards in my process.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Hilltroll72 said:


> Probably not a mod (they have to park that sense outside the door when they come online). I think what you describe can be done by clicking 'like' on 72 of your posts, then going back and clicking 'unlike' on them. Seems like too much work for the return, but what the hey.


I think you can do the same thing more easily by clicking "like" and "unlike" on the same post, over and over--which is what I suspect somebody has been doing.


----------



## neoshredder

martijn said:


> It's terribly disappointing, I had just 154 likes, but actually there were none. It is a big step backwards in my process.


Hope things turn out the best. You will get likes soon. Just gotta keep up the good posts. Keep your head up and you will survive this time.


----------



## kv466

I've only ever 'unliked' one and I felt bad that the person may have seen it and then wondered where the heck it went. I like 'likes' particularly when it has to do with agreeing about a certain piece or something like that. I will admit, however, that I do like notifications; whether it be a like or a pm or vm or fr or whatever. Lately I've received much love from my boys PetrB and The Trollmeister. It's nice to reach out on occasion.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Fsharpmajor said:


> I think you can do the same thing more easily by clicking "like" and "unlike" on the same post, over and over--which is what I suspect somebody has been doing.


...and now I have good reason to think I know who that somebody is. Not actually the person I thought it might be.


----------



## martijn

At least it must be somebody with no life.

405 likes now, someone must have a soar arm by now.


----------



## Cnote11

Fsharpmajor said:


> ...and now I have good reason to think I know who that somebody is. Not actually the person I thought it might be.


Twas me to you  I decided to try out what you said on your post. I see it worked?


----------



## Cnote11

P.S. I didn't do it to anybody else


----------



## Dodecaplex

martijn said:


> 405 likes now, someone must have a soar arm by now.


Took me five minutes. But it was totally worth it. 405. I like that number.


----------



## martijn

I'm glad I gave your life some meaning, Dodecaplex.


----------



## Ukko

.405 Winchester is the biggest, most potent round chambered in the model 1895 Winchester lever-action rifle. Teddy-bear took it to Africa, and it worked OK on medium-sized game. My dad had a .35 Winchester of that model. It was heavy, and the balance-point for carrying was in an uncomfortable place. The cartridge, and its ballistics, were similar to those of the .35 Newton.

See, the community forum _is_ good for something.


----------



## martijn

I see what you are doing, Cnote. or Dodecaplex, or whoever it is. I will stay unimpressed until you have given me 10,000 likes.


----------



## martijn

Come on, can't you go faster? You are only on 612 likes yet.


----------



## moody

martijn said:


> It's terribly disappointing, I had just 154 likes, but actually there were none. It is a big step backwards in my process.


I bet you thought your day had come!


----------



## moody

Crudblud said:


> If I were Hilltroll I'd feel insulted for being compared to that trash.


This is the first time that I have found something you've said rather sad and disappointing.


----------



## Vaneyes

You betcha, the sky's the limit.

View attachment 4576


----------



## Dodecaplex

Challenge accepted, marajatintin.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Hilltroll72 said:


> .405 Winchester is the biggest, most potent round chambered in the model 1895 Winchester lever-action rifle. Teddy-bear took it to Africa, and it worked OK on medium-sized game. My dad had a .35 Winchester of that model. It was heavy, and the balance-point for carrying was in an uncomfortable place. The cartridge, and its ballistics, were similar to those of the .35 Newton.
> 
> See, the community forum _is_ good for something.


I like that. But you won't be feeling quite that invincible once you've gotten about 31,415,927 likes, Hilltroll. You'll need to be constantly looking over your shoulder.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

TresPicos said:


> I was notified that I had _*73*_ likes. I must be more popular, then!
> 
> But in the end, I hadn't got any either, so I wasn't popular at all.


I logged on and saw that I had 93 new likes. Then I checked to see if I really did, and yes I really did have 93 new likes.


----------



## Cnote11

Dodecaplex said:


> Challenge accepted, marajatintin.


Together we will accomplish!


----------



## Dodecaplex

We shall begin tomorrow, at exactly 8:00 PM. We shall show marajanjintintantinonmaradonajin what we are capable of, k?


----------



## Cnote11

The deed is already done... marittjajnanji has a surprise awaiting him.... and I'm not even finished...


----------



## Dodecaplex

Oh. Well, then, I'll do my duty as well.


----------



## TresPicos

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I logged on and saw that I had 93 new likes. Then I checked to see if I really did, and yes I really did have 93 new likes.


I bow my head in awe and grind my teeth in jealousy.


----------



## martijn

17,740 likes this morning, congratulations guys!


----------



## Dodecaplex

By the way, the entire thing is the achievement of Cnote and Cnote alone. I only did it for 30 seconds then got bored.


----------



## Cnote11

I appreciate those 30 valuable seconds of your time, Dodecaplex. The time spent procuring 17,000 likes on my part was well spent, actually. I have a little secret...


----------



## Dodecaplex

Cnote11 said:


> I have a little secret...


I can't believe you wrote a bot just to give marajatanajinzoganzojunojunojalfrednorthwhiteheadludwigwittgensteinkurtgödelbertrandrussellnielsabeldavidhilbertsrinivasaramanujangottlobfregealanturingblaisepascalw.v.o.quinestefanbanachévaristegaloisalhazenavicennaibnrushdalkhwarizmiaristotleplatosocratesthalesofmiletusoccamofrazorhildegardofheidelbergcharlemagnearthurconandoyleagathachristienorbertdavisleobrucekurtgödelhenripoincarécharleshermitejohannpetergustavlejeunedirichletemmynoethermaxdehnguidofubinikurtgödelandreasfloersamueleilenberg 17,000 likes.


----------



## Cnote11

Hey, I never said anything like that! It will remain a mystery to marajatanajinzoganzojunojunojalfrednorthwhiteheadl udwigwittgensteinkurtgödelbertrandrussellnielsabel davidhilbertsrinivasaramanujangottlobfregealanturi ngblaisepascalw.v.o.quinestefanbanachévaristegaloi salhazenavicennaibnrushdalkhwarizmiaristotleplatos ocratesthalesofmiletusoccamofrazorhildegardofheide lbergcharlemagnearthurconandoyleagathachristienorb ertdavisleobrucekurtgödelhenripoincarécharleshermi tejohannpetergustavlejeunedirichletemmynoethermaxd how I did it.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Hey, you misspelled marajatanajinzoganzojunojunojalfrednorthwhiteheadl udwigwittgensteinkurtgödelbertrandrussellnielsabel davidhilbertsrinivasaramanujangottlobfregealanturi ngblaisepascalw.v.o.quinestefanbanachévaristegaloi salhazenavicennaibnrushdalkhwarizmiaristotleplatos ocratesthalesofmiletusoccamofrazorhildegardofheide lbergcharlemagnearthurconandoyleagathachristienorb ertdavisleobrucekurtgödelhenripoincarécharleshermi tejohannpetergustavlejeunedirichletemmynoethermaxd ehnguidofubinikurtgödelandreasfloersamueleilenberg's name!

You forgot the "ehnguidofubinikurtgödelandreasfloersamueleilenberg" at the end. Unforgivable!


----------



## Cnote11

We're old pals. I don't call him by his entire name.


----------

